# Is this "Component-less"?



## 08K.80 (Oct 5, 2013)

I was asked if this would be possible and I accepted the challenge.

I learned a lot of new things doing this pen.
I learned how to make threads and I broke a few drill bits drilling this out. 



This is made from a 1/4" socket wrench and still works as one.
I made the nib piece from aluminum.
The threads are 10 x .75mm and 8 x .75mm. The tools were borrowed along with a quick lesson on how to use them.




















 


 


 


 


 


Thanks to those that give the inspiration to attempt something like this.


----------



## anthonyd (Oct 5, 2013)

That is so cool. I really have to give you credit for thinking out of the box.

Tony


----------



## skiprat (Oct 5, 2013)

Too cool !!:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Oct 5, 2013)

:good::good: 2 thumbs up for originality!  Great execution on design and wonderful originality .  That would be great with Skip's bolt pen as a desk set.


----------



## ossaguy (Oct 5, 2013)

That looks great!  Way to go!

Being a mechanic & a tool nut in general,I'd like to see that in a Snap-On brand ratchet.




Steve


----------



## 1080Wayne (Oct 5, 2013)

You have definitely ratcheted up the competition ! I suspect you have to hold onto it pretty tight when using it because the center of gravity is towards the `finial` end , especially if a socket is attached for the tools primary function .


----------



## 08K.80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks. I was offered a Snap-On, but I didn't want to destroy an expensive tool if this didn't work out.

It's not too heavy at all. The part that the socket fits on, rests right between the thumb and finger on my hand. I haven't put a socket on it and tried to hold it. It weighs more than a standard pen, but is comfortable and writes nicely.


----------



## Si90 (Oct 5, 2013)

Very Cool, I like that.


----------



## Whaler (Oct 5, 2013)

That is definitely thinking outside of the box. Love it!


----------



## thewishman (Oct 5, 2013)

(Speaking to the pen in a Hernando's Hideaway voice)

It is better to look good than to feel good, and dah-ling, you look mah-velous.


Love the pen!!


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Oct 5, 2013)

*LOL*, What next??? *LOL* That is totally COOL! :highfive:

mtgrizzly52
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## johns486 (Oct 5, 2013)

quality


----------



## SteveG (Oct 5, 2013)

Can I get it in a fountain Pen?:tongue:


----------



## Teeball (Oct 5, 2013)

Great job. :highfive:


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 5, 2013)

That's great.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 5, 2013)

OK that is cool. Great job on that one....


----------



## Ligget (Oct 6, 2013)

WOW, great work!!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 6, 2013)

Yep very cool.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 6, 2013)

Absolutely it's componentless. Great work.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 7, 2013)

No it is not 'component-less' 


```
component
      n 1: an abstract part of something; "jealousy was a component of
           his character"; "two constituents of a musical composition
           are melody and harmony"; "the grammatical elements of a
           sentence"; "a key factor in her success"; "humor: an
           effective ingredient of a speech" [syn: component,
           constituent, element, factor, ingredient]
      2: something determined in relation to something that includes
         it; "he wanted to feel a part of something bigger than
         himself"; "I read a portion of the manuscript"; "the smaller
         component is hard to reach"; "the animal constituent of
         plankton" [syn: part, portion, component part,
         component, constituent]
      3: an artifact that is one of the individual parts of which a
         composite entity is made up; especially a part that can be
         separated from or attached to a system; "spare components for
         cars"; "a component or constituent element of a system" [syn:
         component, constituent, element]
```

Sorry try again


----------



## alphageek (Oct 7, 2013)

I have to agree with everyone EXCEPT Ed.  You call it whatever you want and "component-less" makes perfect sense as it's an excellent description in context! 

You gave thanks Kelly to those that inspired you - Keep up the great work as you are now in that crowd!   That is an awesome pen - looking forward to any inspiring works you share!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 7, 2013)

Very cool pen and an outstanding job. My only suggestion was that you should have used a Craftsman wrench so it would be guaranteed for life! :biggrin:


----------



## edstreet (Oct 7, 2013)

alphageek said:


> I have to agree with everyone EXCEPT Ed.  You call it whatever you want and "component-less" makes perfect sense as it's an excellent description in context!
> 
> You gave thanks Kelly to those that inspired you - Keep up the great work as you are now in that crowd!   That is an awesome pen - looking forward to any inspiring works you share!



It is indeed great work and good to see things like this.

As for the component question goes I probably should have elaborated some more.  components of this pen would be, the ink cartridge, the wrench body, the nib holder and the cap.  I even posted the dictionary definitions of 'component'.  However the irony runs deep here as 'component' in this case likely means something other than what the dictionary states i.e. 'pen kit component-less' the answer would have to be 'yes', but 'component-less' by itself would be no as per the dictionary.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 7, 2013)

edstreet said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with everyone EXCEPT Ed.  You call it whatever you want and "component-less" makes perfect sense as it's an excellent description in context!
> ...


who peed in your cornflakes this morning?


----------



## edstreet (Oct 7, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> who peed in your cornflakes this morning?



I'm sorry, what are you talking about?


----------



## Waluy (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow that is just amazing. You are definitely now in the inspiring crowd, although it almost makes me say ok I give up LOL :redface::redface:


----------



## bjbear76 (Oct 7, 2013)

just plain crazy!  :hypnotized:


----------



## Fatdawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Is it component-less, depends on how you define component-less. if you mean Kit-less defiantly! Regardless of what criteria it meets or not, it looks great. Well done.


----------



## 08K.80 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I was referring to the definition used by this forum.

By the definition used here, "component-less" refers to the lack of commercial parts or "kits". I apologize that I didn't use the Webster's definition.:wink:


----------



## edstreet (Oct 7, 2013)

08K.80 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I was referring to the definition used by this forum.
> 
> By the definition used here, "component-less" refers to the lack of commercial parts or "kits". I apologize that I didn't use the Webster's definition.:wink:




No need to apologize as I should be doing that.  I was attempting to introduce some humor and did a horrible job doing just that.  The humor was in what I posted about the dictionary definition vs what the word means to the group here.

The other thing that I wanted to say is it takes great skill and patients with good amount of preplaning to pull a job off like this so grats on that.  Not only it is good skill but good craftsmanship.

P.s. Dare I ask if it's 'top heavy' while writing?


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 7, 2013)

08K.80 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I was referring to the definition used by this forum.
> 
> By the definition used here, "component-less" refers to the lack of commercial parts or "kits". I apologize that I didn't use the Webster's definition.:wink:


 
You are absolutely right Kelly. Some feel their definition of "Kit-less is the only one that should be followed. I was having a chat with a member that is helping me with kit-less stuff. They don't post anymore because one or two members like to toss the definition around like it was theirs to invent. I think you idea is beyond unique and borders on revolutionary!!


----------



## 08K.80 (Oct 7, 2013)

edstreet said:


> 08K.80 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone.
> ...


 
I'm not an expert by any means.
It seems pretty balanced for me. It lays perfect on my hand and a couple of friends say they like the feel of it too.
I would guess it would depend on your hand size and how it feels to you.
It might vary by those two things.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 7, 2013)

*Yes...Yes...Yes*

Component-less, kit less, who cares:biggrin: that is one hell of a custom:wink: made pen


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 7, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Component-less, kit less, who cares:biggrin: that is one hell of a custom:wink: made pen


 
Everyone should have said that from the start!!


----------



## rhall_8 (Oct 7, 2013)

That's a cool pen!


----------



## stevenpetry (Oct 8, 2013)

So on with the pen, being kick ass btw, and not what it is or isn't......

How exactly did you managed to chuck the head of the wrench to drill/turn the threads. Looks like it would have been one crazy chunk to handle. And seeing how 1/4" wrenches are rather short, I wouldn't think the handle would make it past the face the chuck if you passed it through the headstock.


----------



## 08K.80 (Oct 9, 2013)

stevenpetry said:


> So on with the pen, being kick ass btw, and not what it is or isn't......
> 
> How exactly did you managed to chuck the head of the wrench to drill/turn the threads. Looks like it would have been one crazy chunk to handle. And seeing how 1/4" wrenches are rather short, I wouldn't think the handle would make it past the face the chuck if you passed it through the headstock.


 

I used a clamp bolted to the drill press table. I broke several drill bits and dulled some along the way.:redface:


----------

